# Anti-depressants and birth-defect link



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...i-depressants-and-birth-defects-is-confirmed/

*Link between some antidepressants and birth defects is confirmed*



> Researchers from the Centers for Disease Control have weighed in on the debate about the use of a class of antidepressants known as SSRIs during pregnancy and birth defects, confirming a link with some but not others.
> 
> Their analysis, published in the BMJ on Wednesday, included 17,952 mothers of children born with birth defects and 9,857 mothers of children without birth defects born between 1997 and 2009 at 10 centers. A total of 1,285 reported taking SSRIs, selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors, during one month before conception through the first trimester of pregnancy -- the period believed to be the most vulnerable for a baby in the womb.
> 
> ...


So ... what this is basically saying is that the use of certain drugs is creating more dependents on the system ...

:eyebulge:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Two things: If you have to take medications for mental problems you probably shouldn't have children and secondly big Pharma will be exempt from any lawsuits because they probably have a disclaimer about taking this medication while pregnant.


----------

